# sommige apps emergen geeft een segfault [OPGELOST]

## GuntherDW

als ik grote spullen (zoals KDE of PHP (is nu ook niet ZO groot)) emerge geven die snel een foutje en kan ik opnieuw beginnen

het rare is dat als ik naar de directory zelf ga een 'make all' doe dat ze ni zo makkelijk een segfault geven

ik heb al de temperatures van m'n pc nagekeken, er is geen deel da overhit ofzo

Gentoo loopt ook rap vast als ik in X zit, meestal terwijl ik iets aan het emergen ben

nu dat dit enorm lastig is weet ik wel, anders kom ik da hier ni posten

maar weet iemand hoe dit zou kunnen komen en me hieruit kunne helpen?

(emerge log : )

```
gcc -DSUPPORT_UTF8 -DSUPPORT_UCP -DLINK_SIZE=2 -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 -DMATCH_LIMIT=10000000 -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/pcre/pcrelib -Iext/pcre/ -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/pcre/ -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/include -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/main -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/mbstring/mbregex -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/mbstring/libmbfl -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl -I/usr/include/pspell -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/xml/expat -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/TSRM -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/Zend    -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer  -c /var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/pcre/pcrelib/study.c -o ext/pcre/pcrelib/study.o  && echo > ext/pcre/pcrelib/study.lo

gcc -DSUPPORT_UTF8 -DSUPPORT_UCP -DLINK_SIZE=2 -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 -DMATCH_LIMIT=10000000 -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/pcre/pcrelib -Iext/pcre/ -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/pcre/ -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/include -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/main -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/mbstring/mbregex -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/mbstring/libmbfl -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl -I/usr/include/pspell -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/xml/expat -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/TSRM -I/var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/Zend    -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer  -c /var/tmp/portage/php-4.4.0/work/php-4.4.0/ext/pcre/pcrelib/pcre.c -o ext/pcre/pcrelib/pcre.o  && echo > ext/pcre/pcrelib/pcre.lo

gcc: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program cc1)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make: *** [ext/pcre/pcrelib/pcre.lo] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-php/php-4.4.0 failed.

!!! Function php-sapi_src_compile, Line 521, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Last edited by GuntherDW on Fri Jul 29, 2005 9:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlackEdder

Klinkt als een hardware probleem (die komen meestal boven bij grote compiles). Ik raad je aan om memtest voor een nachtje te runnen ofzo. Memtest staat op de livecd.

----------

## Rainmaker

kan, kan ook een gcc probleem zijn, of te agressieve CFLAGS / LDFLAGS in je make.conf

post je emerge info eens?

----------

## GuntherDW

kgebruik default flags van een stage3 install

(buiten ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~x86")

kheb memtest al een paar uurtjes laten draaien, en em kwam met niets naar boven

hoe lang zou ik da moeten laten runnen? (kheb 786 MB DDR 266Mhz)

----------

## nixnut

memtest moet je iedere test minimaal 3 keer laten uitvoeren wil je een beetje zekerheid hebben.

Controleer ook even hoeveel swap je hebt en hoeveel er gebruikt wordt.

----------

## garo

Er is een groot nadeel aan memtest: je kan er mee bewijzen dat geheugen stuk is maar je kan er niet mee bewijzen dat het perfect werkt.  :Sad: 

----------

## GuntherDW

ik heb 512 MB swap enabled staan

nu zit ik wel in sunparcs en kan ik ni aan m'n pc thuis

ik ben aanstaande vrijdag thuis, maar dan zal ik zeker deze thread nog eens bekijken  :Smile: 

(belgacom hotspot en laptopje met wireless onboard)

----------

## Braempje

Dat is gegarandeerd een hardwareprobleem. Ik gok op een processor die last heeft gekregen van de warmte, geloof me zulke dingen gebeuren  :Confused: 

----------

## GuntherDW

maar em gaat tot max 48C° stressed

meestal is het maar 42C°

----------

## GuntherDW

doeme, nu heeft em het weer voor

```
  transformation: 0.003000, building DFA: 0.004000

  DFA minimization: 0.000000, making insn equivalence: 0.000000

 all automaton generation: 0.004999, output: 0.005999

/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.6/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/move-if-change tmp-attrtab.c insn-attrtab.c

echo timestamp > s-attrtab

stage1/xgcc -Bstage1/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/    -O2 -march=athlon-xp -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wtraditional -pedantic -Wno-long-long   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H    -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.6/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.6/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.6/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.6/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/../include -c insn-attrtab.c \

  -o insn-attrtab.o

insn-attrtab.c: In function `internal_dfa_insn_code':

insn-attrtab.c:6390: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[2]: *** [insn-attrtab.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.6/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stage2_build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.6/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6 failed.

!!! Function gcc_do_make, Line 1214, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed with bootstrap-lean

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

linuxbox1 apache2 # sensors

w83697hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.74 V  (min =  +1.71 V, max =  +1.89 V)              

+3.3V:     +2.69 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)              

+5V:       +4.54 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)              

+12V:     +11.19 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)              

-12V:      +0.22 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.80 V)              

-5V:       +1.53 V  (min =  -5.25 V, max =  -4.75 V)              

V5SB:      +5.30 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)       ALARM  

VBat:      +0.00 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)              

fan1:     5400 RPM  (min = 112500 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM  

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 168750 RPM, div = 2)                     

temp1:       +34 C  (high =   +12 C, hyst =   +24 C)   sensor = PII/Celeron diode           

temp2:     +38.5 C  (high =  +120 C, hyst =  +120 C)   sensor = PII/Celeron diode 
```

(temp2 = cpu)

----------

## nixnut

Post de output van emerge info eens

----------

## Rainmaker

wauw, systeem van je loopt lekker koel...

temperature:             46 C

in idle stand.... Atlhon denk ik...

Maar voor je probleem... Ik ben bang dat je iets hebt wat men een "b0rked toolchain" noemt.

Probeer in ieder geval eens de toolchain te her-emergen.

zie https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-282474.html

----------

## GuntherDW

het lag toch zoals ik al van het begin eigenlijk vermoedde aan m'n harde schijft

(ik heb 120GB + 250GB)

die van 120 GB is nu uit m'n pctje en ligt hier in de kast :p

maar da voelt ge imo toch wel ff ze , 120 GB minder  :Smile: 

nu loopt ie stabiel  :Smile: 

(HD maakte luide 'tik' als ie een spinup moest doen of bij opstarten (bioscheck))

----------

## chratnox

Een schijf die een 'tik' maakt is sowieso niet bepaald goed, heb je geen garantie meer op dat ding? Zo ja, terugbrengen die hap.. de schijf is kapot of staat op het punt je meer problemen te geven dan ie al deed  :Smile: 

----------

## racoontje

Krijgen we nog een emerge --info of hoe zit dat?

BTW, hoge temperatuur kan wel instabiliteit tot gevolg hebben, maar instabiliteit is niet noodzakelijk het gevolg van hoge temperatuur  :Smile: 

----------

## GuntherDW

m'n partitie is een paar dagen geleden fubar gegaan, em eeft zowa 3/4 dage aan een fsck bezig gezeten, om uiteindelijk te zien da alles in lost+found zat  :Sad: 

kheb gewoon een nieuwe format erop gezwierd (mkfs.ext3), en nu loopt ie goe stabiel  :Smile: )

ma kben wel alles kwijt  :Sad: 

edit : ge wou een emerge --info?

```
bash-2.05b# emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.12.3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12.3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Mar 11 2005, 00:07:42)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups emboss encode fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

bash-2.05b# 
```

----------

## nixnut

 *GuntherDW wrote:*   

> m'n partitie is een paar dagen geleden fubar gegaan, em eeft zowa 3/4 dage aan een fsck bezig gezeten, om uiteindelijk te zien da alles in lost+found zat 
> 
> kheb gewoon een nieuwe format erop gezwierd (mkfs.ext3), en nu loopt ie goe stabiel )
> 
> ma kben wel alles kwijt  

 

Ik zou je harde schijf maar eens controleren op bad sectors: e2fsck -c /dev/hdaX, waarbij X een partitienummer is.

----------

## GuntherDW

da haddek al gedaan, die gaf geen bad blocks weer  :Smile: 

----------

